# What's your favorite eye painting tutorial?



## Maitri (May 3, 2016)

I haven't worked on my latest painting for weeks because I'm so frustrated by my inability to paint realistic eyes. I learned skin, but I just cannot with the eyes. I've done multiple tutorials and watched endless youtube videos, but for some reason I just can't. get. it.

What's your favorite tutorial?


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

I like Stan Prokopenko's videos on the eyes, though that's more about drawing them than painting them. 

This one's digital, but does display the essence pretty well:









Again, digital, but maybe it helps.


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

Thank you suddenlife for your post,helped me very much!:kiss:


----------

